# Wormy Chestnut



## myingling (Oct 10, 2014)

met a fellow that said he had a barn full of wormy chestnut ,,, i got a little test piece and cut into it ,,,from the rays iam thinking it just old wormy white oak ,,and its a pretty heavy wood ,,,,, Would I be right ??


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2014)

it looks like oak but whether it is white or red i am not sure

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd say it's definitely oak and it looks like it's probably white oak but that one pic isn't enough to tell. In any event, it certainly is not chestnut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2014)

98.375% sure it's WO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dooder (Oct 11, 2014)

Does chestnut turn black around metal like oak? Could you do the steel wool thing and see if it turns black?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 11, 2014)

Dooder said:


> Does chestnut turn black around metal like oak? Could you do the steel wool thing and see if it turns black?


 
I guess that could give further confirmation that it is oak but would otherwise be irrelevant, since it is so clearly not chestnut anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks that what I kind of thought it was oak ,,,,,, i gave it a turn anyway some nice wood with lots character but not what I was lookin for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2014)

Now it looks like RO in that pic.

98.375% that my previous guess had a 50/50 chance of being correct. Or wrong. Unless it's not oak at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm with Kevin on this one, except that I'm giving it more like 60% chance of being red oak and 60% chance of being white oak and -3% chance of being chestnut, and about 20% chance of being something else entirely, with only 17% of that 20% being that it isn't wood at all unless it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

